# Vivicator Vibrating Feeding Dish



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

im considering getting one of these. i really can't stand crickets anymore.. i tryed to get my leopard gecko on mealworms but he didn't notice them. i was wondering, would the mealworms beable to crawl out of the food dish? if they can then do you reckon my gecko would take vacuum packed crickets?


----------



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

bump!


----------



## sjblore (Jan 30, 2009)

Mealies will easily got out as its not really a dish - more a slightly dipped plate.
They do work for leo's though.
Mine went through a sticky patch with his food and he took canned crix off of it no problems.
Mines for sale if you are interested - half the price of new.
I only used it a week - he takes food off tweezers now so no need for the dish.
It's disinfected and ready to go.


----------



## maesmith (Jul 26, 2010)

beckyl92 said:


> im considering getting one of these. i really can't stand crickets anymore.. i tryed to get my leopard gecko on mealworms but he didn't notice them. i was wondering, would the mealworms beable to crawl out of the food dish? if they can then do you reckon my gecko would take vacuum packed crickets?


 if you cannot stand crickets then you in the ssame boat as my girlfriend so we feed meal worms off tongs they dont jump and ther not exactly quick if one falls off the tongs


----------



## livefooduk (Jun 29, 2009)

Most Bearded dragons can be quite easilly taught to take Vacuum packed large locusts and adult locusts available here: Livefood UK Ltd. 
All you need to do is get them used to taking live locusts from feeding tongs and then once they get used to the idea switch to the vacuum packed ones.

One of my customers to sent in a video of his Beardie scoffing them 

YouTube - Drago the Bearded Dragon enjoys our Vacuum Packed Adult locusts


----------

